# Nice water heater installation



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I dont know how this passed the inspection when they bought the house but it did... I told them it was not right and slapped my sticker on the unit for kicks.... 

The previous owner took out a power vent unit and had a handy man install a standard unit and then you wonder why the plastic chimney is starting to warp in the middle :surprise:

I dont think they believed me when I said it was illegal.. but down the road if they need me to work on it I will have to pass on that 
or if they ever try to sell the home it probably will get caught.

I probably lost the customers trust telling him the truth about the install 
They all think I am trying to lie to them and sell them something just like the big plumbers always do.... its a shame:crying::crying:



https://photos.app.goo.gl/UUlwY8Gbh69BYc032


pucker up

https://photos.app.goo.gl/3wHIsNJrlKTzZcGe2


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’ve only seen a dryer vent used for a heater vent once. Nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## plumb1801 (Apr 4, 2014)

WOW! I love homeowners who choose a handyman over a licensed plumber to save a dollar today but in reality ends up costing them 5 tomorrow. This is another example of what happens when a master of none tries to plumb. I will in a heart beat disconnect or cap a life hazard when I come across one regardless of the wishes of the homeowner. I will discuss of course what I found and advise them of the potential life hazard. I can't in good conscious leave something that could cause harm to someone. Fortunately to date all life hazards I've come across over the years the homeowners were appreciative and allowed us to fix right then and there. If they don't I will take pictures and document what I found. What they do afterwards is on them.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumb1801 said:


> WOW! I love homeowners who choose a handyman over a licensed plumber to save a dollar today but in reality ends up costing them 5 tomorrow. This is another example of what happens when a master of none tries to plumb. I will in a heart beat disconnect or cap a life hazard when I come across one regardless of the wishes of the homeowner. I will discuss of course what I found and advise them of the potential life hazard. I can't in good conscious leave something that could cause harm to someone. Fortunately to date all life hazards I've come across over the years the homeowners were appreciative and allowed us to fix right then and there. If they don't I will take pictures and document what I found. What they do afterwards is on them.




the normal excuse is always it it working fine,, or this is how its been for years.... these people had a flooded finished basement due to frozen pipes about a month ago and we are supposed to go back and test the system sometime soon once the damages are all dried out...... or maybe we wont go back I dont know for sure....maybe they got someone else.....

I made them aware of the issue, 
and that is about as far as I care to go...



.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

plumb1801 said:


> WOW! I love homeowners who choose a handyman over a licensed plumber to save a dollar today but in reality ends up costing them 5 tomorrow. This is another example of what happens when a master of none tries to plumb. I will in a heart beat disconnect or cap a life hazard when I come across one regardless of the wishes of the homeowner. I will discuss of course what I found and advise them of the potential life hazard. I can't in good conscious leave something that could cause harm to someone. Fortunately to date all life hazards I've come across over the years the homeowners were appreciative and allowed us to fix right then and there. _If they don't I will take pictures and document what I found. What they do afterwards is on them_.


That's an excellent idea. I should take pictures and print them out and staple them to the bill receipt for my records.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> I’ve only seen a dryer vent used for a heater vent once. Nothing surprises me anymore.


...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I’ve only seen a dryer vent used for a heater vent once. Nothing surprises me anymore.


It’s not a dryer vent, it’s a UL listed gas appliances vent connector. Connecting it to pvc is a definite fail though.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Debo22 said:


> It’s not a dryer vent, it’s a UL listed gas appliances vent connector. Connecting it to pvc is a definite fail though.


Our Company has started to use these on some of the new houses. Spec sheet says it's rated so they only install in area that allows proper clearance to combustibles but they do not pass through the ceiling 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

d


5onthefloor said:


> Our Company has started to use these on some of the new houses. Spec sheet says it's rated so they only install in area that allows proper clearance to combustibles but they do not pass through the ceiling
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Correct, it’s a vent connector not a vent. It’s only allowed in the room with the appliance it’s serving, with 6” clearance to combustibles.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> It’s not a dryer vent, it’s a UL listed gas appliances vent connector. Connecting it to pvc is a definite fail though.


Interesting, thanks @Debo22. I never see it before, did a Google search based in your post and found it but I don't know if that will pass here. I got inspection on Wednesday so will ask the inspector about it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Gargalaxy said:


> Interesting, thanks @Debo22. I never see it before, did a Google search based in your post and found it but I don't know if that will pass here. I got inspection on Wednesday so will ask the inspector about it.


I’m pretty sure it won’t fly here either. But I’m going to ask next inspection too.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/1894152400907271

This is a running log to show Rheem & AO Smith corporations that they manufacture and sell unsafe products when sold to the public. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/1894152400907271
> 
> This is a running log to show Rheem & AO Smith corporations that they manufacture and sell unsafe products when sold to the public.
> 
> ...



That is impressive, may I post this link on my face book page??


How have you bee doing lately


----------

